# Hammers



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi guys,

I just wanted to know what type of water flow you have them in? I just got a bit, when i put it in a high flow area they stay closed. I put them in a mid to low flow area and they open but dont seem to extend more than a few millimeters. Any ideas?


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a hammer that is in medium flow and it appears happy but in terms of when it extends/retracts, for mine, it's all down to how it feels. There doesn't appear to be any pattern really, but it does extend and retract.

Not an expert, just my observations.


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Im just wondering how i can make it expand more or to the length that it was in the tank that I bought it from. All my other coral are very happy including the torch coral that was put in at the same time.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

How long has it been in your tank? It may take a few days, after you introduced it, for it to fully come out.


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

About a week now. I did move it on wednesday though. I noticed that it is active when all the lights are out but seems to retract when the lights come one even actinic. It is close to the substrate so dont think I could put it in a more low light location.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Take a picture of it, some of the Euphyllia species don't actually extend all that much.


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

This is about as open as it gets. If I put it any higher or into a higher flow area it doesnt come out of it's crustation.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks like it has receded a bit to the skeleton, if you got it like that it may take some time to repair it. Just ensure your Calcium, Magnesium and KH are in check and it should repair itself.


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info. It did close completely when I brought it home but so did the torch. Will have to get a new test kit :S


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Anytime light or flow changes the coral may take a few days before it adjusts... Moving a coral and observing it immediately will not give you a good indication of its 'happiness'

With that said... mine prefer low-medium flow.... its constantly being slightly moved back and forth (like jello being moved around)... but not being blown in one direction


----------

